# Black Sand



## pretty-nifty (Nov 4, 2009)

Thinking of Black Sand for my new 75G. What kind? and Where can you get them?


----------



## wlyons9856 (Sep 16, 2010)

I think the kind that comes most recommended is Tahitian Moon Sand, gets a little expensive though.


----------



## pretty-nifty (Nov 4, 2009)

It looks course in the pictures.


----------



## pretty-nifty (Nov 4, 2009)

It looks course in the pictures.


----------



## sheldon_goldwing (Sep 27, 2010)

I have been fighting the same problem. I have a new 125 that need sand and I would like to get black sand at a fair price. I had all but given up because when I find something shipping is a killer but when I emailed Estes who gave me the number of a local dealer. I called and 50 lbs. is $22! WOW, very affordable! I asked if they could send be a sample as I'm 2 hours away and that is when things got difficult. They sent me samples of 3M Black T Grade ColorQuartz, Estes PermaColor Quartz Granules Trowel Black, and Estes Ceramaq Quartz coated silica sand black.
Wow, am I confused! The 3M T is flat black and is slightly larger than pool filter sand PFS and is irregular in size and shape . The sand I asked for (Estes) is really really fine! It is very small round in size. It sounds like the 3M type S on the posts here. The Trowel stuff is a bit my shiny and is not really sharp but the sharpest of the three.
Please HELP me! Found sand and now I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t know which one to get for my Cichlid tank. Not really any posts on this Estes Company.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

I had some black estes reef sand for a time and it is really fine. It can float on the surface tension of the water (very annoying!)

On the plus side, its very clean. No washing required, but you're supposed to soak it (to prevent it from floating.


----------



## pretty-nifty (Nov 4, 2009)

Here's what I got.

Got it from http://holeyrockoftexas.com

I bought ~75lbs but put about 50lbs initially. Will add the rest little by little. I wanted to see how it was. With this much sand, the fish are digging all the way to the bottom under the rocks, that is why i'm adding more.

I've been really happy with it.


----------



## Teggy (Nov 5, 2010)

Looks good. I like the contrast in the black and white :thumb:


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

sheldon_goldwing said:


> I have been fighting the same problem. I have a new 125 that need sand and I would like to get black sand at a fair price. I had all but given up because when I find something shipping is a killer but when I emailed Estes who gave me the number of a local dealer. I called and 50 lbs. is $22! WOW, very affordable! I asked if they could send be a sample as I'm 2 hours away and that is when things got difficult. They sent me samples of 3M Black T Grade ColorQuartz, Estes PermaColor Quartz Granules Trowel Black, and Estes Ceramaq Quartz coated silica sand black.
> Wow, am I confused! The 3M T is flat black and is slightly larger than pool filter sand PFS and is irregular in size and shape . The sand I asked for (Estes) is really really fine! It is very small round in size. It sounds like the 3M type S on the posts here. The Trowel stuff is a bit my shiny and is not really sharp but the sharpest of the three.
> Please HELP me! Found sand and now I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t know which one to get for my Cichlid tank. Not really any posts on this Estes Company.


Maybe try mixing the differnt types of sand


----------



## AnThRaXx (Apr 21, 2008)

*** noticed conga rock to be a cheap alternative to black moon sand. (the company is local for me so i get it even cheaper) but even then u should be able to find some at a LFS for a decent price. also try landscaping / construction materials places. u might be able to find some kind of black sand for concrete use. that will work given good cleaning and all that jazz. never count out that hardware store! with a little work u can do just about anything u put ur mind too!


----------



## sheldon_goldwing (Sep 27, 2010)

Pretty-Nifty,

Your tank is perfect! It is exactly what I am trying to do on a tight budget. (The Tank took all my money!) That Texas Holey Rock is beautiful! I want the same type contrast. The tank will be visible from both sides otherwise I would go with a dark back ground and the color of the sand would not be as critical.

Does your sand float like Rhinox? (very strange) IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m going to water test it tonight and see how dirty it is and if it sinks well. What about poop on it? Does it vacuum up easily without taking the sand with it? Anything I should watch for?

Thanks so much!
Sheldon


----------



## pretty-nifty (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks. I like the way it turned out. I like the sand a lot. Send the guy an email and see what kind of deal he can give you. He has other colors too; green, yellow, blue, white, etc... I didn't have to clean the sand at all. Put it in the tank right out of the box. No algae bloom or cloudiness. It did not float for the most part. Maybe just a tiny tiny bit not enough to even mention, but I just patted them down. Also at first, there were bubbles of gas on the surface of the sand. It took about a day to all settle. This is fine sand. Not like the Moon Sand which is a bit more coarse. This picture was about a couple or so days after I put the sand. Didn't harm the fish at all. Next is to put a black background.


----------

